# Vendor Manager/ Processor



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Do any of you guys have a vendor manager or a processor?

We have 23 crews now and are working in 6 states the way things are currently set up we have 2 processors that upload what the guys send in. I usually handle all the work for a couple companies and the little woman handles a couple of companies then the processors handle the rest. More and more often my people are calling me with things I feel that they should be handling for me. If I am going to be dealing with every little detail I don't need the overhead of employees. There are not enough hours in the day for me to handle it all and it is clear that I need to hire someone with experience. I want to bring in someone talented that understands our industry.

What do you guys think would be a sufficient yearly salary for such a person?

How would you go about finding such a person?

Would you hire someone away from one of your former clients?


----------



## Buster9121 (Aug 10, 2012)

*might help*

I spoke to a couple guys in the industry and they pay there top guy the go to guy $200 a day thats New York though


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Buster9121 said:


> I spoke to a couple guys in the industry and they pay there top guy the go to guy $200 a day thats New York though


WOW! $200.00 a day for an office employee? I am thinking around 60K but who knows. That is why I asked!

That blows my mind. I can't afford that maybe when we get bigger? I know a few people that do it and have heard salaries ranging from $8.00 an hour to $75K per year. 

I will be doing it all myself for 100k


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

If you have employees then you should have their duties spelled out for them so you are not tied up handling ticky tack issues all day.
Yes, I have made offers to people working for others that I knew were trying to better themselves. Your not forcing them to leave their boss, you just giving them options. In some instances, the benefit package (read that insurance) will outweight the pay rate.


----------



## Buster9121 (Aug 10, 2012)

*My bad*

That is for a field guy not an office guy

My office guy is my wife and myself


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> If you have employees then you should have their duties spelled out for them so you are not tied up handling ticky tack issues all day.
> Yes, I have made offers to people working for others that I knew were trying to better themselves. Your not forcing them to leave their boss, you just giving them options. In some instances, the benefit package (read that insurance) will outweight the pay rate.



We are too small to get great benefit packages. We do what we can but it is far from great. 

Every single employees jobs are clearly spelled out they simply don't do what they are supposed to do. For Example: I ask that every day start by calling the contractors and going over all open orders. When I quiz my people on what is going on I hear a litany of excuses and get very few answers. "he didn't pick up" "straight to voicemail" "I didn't call him yet" "I was going to do that as soon as I process some orders" If you fire them you have to start over. This is a tough position to train for so when you get even semi proficient help you hold onto them.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Doberman Properties said:


> This is a tough position to train for so when you get even semi proficient help you hold onto them.






I know the feeling, and I don't like it but it is what it is.



My lawn care season is short, actual mowing season is the last half of April thru sept. Tops.


Right now I'm doing fine with 2 guys and myself. If one of them were to quit I'd not fill that position because mowing is nearly over. We are already starting to cut back to two weeks on some lawns. 
Because of the short season I too put up with more BS than I wish I had to because I've already done some training, I hold onto them longer than I should in hopes that they'll get better or at least we'll mud thru the season and be rid of them then.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Dobe if you are all bite then you better start chewing. I'm far from a task master; I am a macro manager. So, I lay out guidelines early on and politely ask once down the road if/when there becomes a problem. After that, I pick up the phone right after I come into the office and in front of the staffer that pixxed out another excuse, I chew the contractor out, whether he was at fault or not. It gets the point across. If things like that are important to you, then nip it. If what you have right now is the high water mark in quality, then you have to adjust and learn to live with it.
JMTCW.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Dobe if you are all bite then you better start chewing. I'm far from a task master; I am a macro manager. So, I lay out guidelines early on and politely ask once down the road if/when there becomes a problem. After that, I pick up the phone right after I come into the office and in front of the staffer that pixxed out another excuse, I chew the contractor out, whether he was at fault or not. It gets the point across. If things like that are important to you, then nip it. If what you have right now is the high water mark in quality, then you have to adjust and learn to live with it.
> JMTCW.


I don't chew people out. I explain my expectations and if necessary reiterate. After a few weeks I will call them in for a review and discuss their personal strengths and weaknesses. If they are not on point after 6 months I terminate them. I need to add someone to micro manage I suppose because I am to busy for the minutia.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

milton said:


> I can help you to work as work order processor, i have been working with various nationals like mcs, lps, m&m, service link, and many more. i am from Bangladesh, in Asia. but if you like to take me as virtual processor then i will be happy and i have another few friends who will help you to cover up your daily processing work. thanks, Milton, mail: [email protected] contact: 8801747577926.


There you go Hack. Looks like all your problems from 5 years ago are solved! :thumbsup:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> There you go Hack. Looks like all your problems from 5 years ago are solved! :thumbsup:


LOL! Thankfully we no longer need that type of service! We aren't processing and we only take pics of the work we do!


----------



## pres88 (Aug 3, 2017)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Do any of you guys have a vendor manager or a processor?
> 
> We have 23 crews now and are working in 6 states the way things are currently set up we have 2 processors that upload what the guys send in. I usually handle all the work for a couple companies and the little woman handles a couple of companies then the processors handle the rest. More and more often my people are calling me with things I feel that they should be handling for me. If I am going to be dealing with every little detail I don't need the overhead of employees. There are not enough hours in the day for me to handle it all and it is clear that I need to hire someone with experience. I want to bring in someone talented that understands our industry.
> 
> ...


The issue is finding someone to trust with those little details who would handle them as you would. I doubt you would be happy with who you found even if you paid them well to do it.

If anything why not hire someone to just handle the clients? They are the majority of the phone/email time i imagine. 

As a plus if they learned their job well you could roll them into the position you are really looking for. Just a thought!


----------



## FSMsuperhero (Jul 10, 2017)

Hiring an expert should start at 55k minimum. I'm a billing expert for a couple national contracts, feel free to contact me.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

FSMsuperhero said:


> Hiring an expert should start at 55k minimum. I'm a billing expert for a couple national contracts, feel free to contact me.


I guess that would really depend on what part of the country you're from. $55K here gets you way more than a billing expert - BTW, what is a billing expert? I have been billing national service companies for 10 years now, am I an expert?


----------



## APSG1 (Aug 18, 2017)

I have a person who used to manage the HUD contracts.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> I guess that would really depend on what part of the country you're from. $55K here gets you way more than a billing expert - BTW, what is a billing expert? I have been billing national service companies for 10 years now, am I an expert?


At one time I had 6 people in my office and none of them were making 55k. This post takes me back to when I was foolheartedly thinking we could do it RIGHT! Every company had it wrong and we were going to use our model to kick butt and take names. It wasn't too long after that we changed the model, then we changed it again, then again and again and so forth. In the end we learned that too much of what dictated our future in the preservation industry was in the control of others. Others who were concerned with their paycheck not ours. 

When i shut the office down and laid off the last girl I actually took her and found her a job at a company I had worked for in the past. She was there for a few years. We are far more profitable today and so much better off. I still have an occasional issue pop up from the old days but it's becoming more and more rare. 

I much preer today's business model and enjoy the work we do.


----------



## FSMsuperhero (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm from the northeast region. A billing expert is the go to person for handling all contact and billing issues. In addition to ensuring a company is adherence with all aspects of the contract, this person should also be responsible for maximizing profits and streamlining efficiency.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

FSMsuperhero said:


> I'm from the northeast region. A billing expert is the go to person for handling all contact and billing issues. In addition to ensuring a company is adherence with all aspects of the contract, this person should also be responsible for maximizing profits and streamlining efficiency.


Oh, you mean my wife. :wink


----------



## lovemyjob (Sep 2, 2017)

Hello I currently am working from home in SC processing work for ServiceLink, NFR, MCN, LPS. I also have been doing this for over 6 years. Please contact me and I will send you my resume, as well as past lengthy bids I have typed.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Can you make an appointment in Denver?


----------



## RPR (Feb 15, 2016)

You can find some guys by posting on job sites


----------



## REPAIRPRO30 (Feb 24, 2017)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Do any of you guys have a vendor manager or a processor?
> 
> We have 23 crews now and are working in 6 states the way things are currently set up we have 2 processors that upload what the guys send in. I usually handle all the work for a couple companies and the little woman handles a couple of companies then the processors handle the rest. More and more often my people are calling me with things I feel that they should be handling for me. If I am going to be dealing with every little detail I don't need the overhead of employees. There are not enough hours in the day for me to handle it all and it is clear that I need to hire someone with experience. I want to bring in someone talented that understands our industry.
> 
> ...


----------



## REPAIRPRO30 (Feb 24, 2017)

Craigslist Hack said:


> WOW! $200.00 a day for an office employee? I am thinking around 60K but who knows. That is why I asked!
> 
> That blows my mind. I can't afford that maybe when we get bigger? I know a few people that do it and have heard salaries ranging from $8.00 an hour to $75K per year.
> 
> I will be doing it all myself for 100k


I was the top guy and yes agreed I was making 60 K around $31.50 per hour


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

KKCPreservation said:


> Hi,
> ...Most of our updates were personally trained by a specialist from Safeguard Properties.
> Regards,
> John Gison


Don't know if I've ever see such a red flag!
Dude, you don't know much about target group marketing.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Uploader34 said:


> I am an experienced uploaded in Ohio!


Before your post gets deleted and you account gets banned, I have a question for you - 
How often can I expect an experienced processor, like yourself, to make mistakes on my WO's? :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## avn128 (Jan 16, 2017)

PropPresPro said:


> Before your post gets deleted and you account gets banned, I have a question for you -
> How often can I expect an experienced processor, like yourself, to make mistakes on my WO's? :icon_rolleyes:


Are you saying your employee never make mistakes. I wish i could scoop up your employees or buy your training process. Mine make plenty of mistakes. Not enough to fire them over most of the time.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

avn128 said:


> Are you saying your employee never make mistakes. I wish i could scoop up your employees or buy your training process. Mine make plenty of mistakes. Not enough to fire them over most of the time.


avn128, If you're asking me, the answer is no. When I had in-house processors the mistakes were rampant - ranging from inaccurate or non-existent reporting to incorrect billing - all a huge headache for me. Now that I do all my own processing again, the amount of mistakes have declined, but they're still there.


----------



## avn128 (Jan 16, 2017)

PropPresPro said:


> avn128, If you're asking me, the answer is no. When I had in-house processors the mistakes were rampant - ranging from inaccurate or non-existent reporting to incorrect billing - all a huge headache for me. Now that I do all my own processing again, the amount of mistakes have declined, but they're still there.


I do'nt have time to do the processing. At the minimum i will give employees training how to do the processing and hand them my FAQ and quick tip guides I made. I ask for any advice to make my process better and sometimes i get it and implement it in my training. I don't mind mistakes as long as they are rectified and kept within my set margins. The reason i am still involved in training is to make sure i fire bad staff members before they are working in my company for too long.


----------

